# Anruf von 06994540311



## sascha (5 Oktober 2011)

Anruf von 06994540311 bei mir. Es meldet sich ein "Institut für Markt- und Sozialforschung" und belästigt mich im Feierabend mit einer Umfrage zum Thema Rauchen. War der fünfte oder sechste Anruf mit dieser Nummer in den vergangenen Tagen.

Mitarbeiter des Callcenters räumte ein, dass ich zuvor keinerlei Genehmigung gegeben hatte für den unerwünschten Anruf. Er habe keinen Namen von mir, die Nummer sei auch nirgendwo gekauft worden. Bei ihm würden wahllos von einer Automatik Nummern zusammengesetzt und dann angerufen - also wohl Predictive Dialing.

Fragen in die Runde:


Gibt es weitere Betroffene außer den hier bereits vermeldeten?
Wann waren die Anrufe mit der Nummer 06994540311 exakt?
Erfolgten die Anrufe mit oder ohne vorherige Zustimmung?
Welche Begründung gab es für die Anrufe?
Wie war das Verhalten des Call-Centers, wenn man sich die Belästigung verbat?
Ich würde hier gerne mal sammeln, um die Dimension dieser unerwünschten Anrufe zu erforschen.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2011)

Es gibt bei Google schon mehrere Fundstellen zu dieser Telefonnummer. Du könntest ja auch mal bei Tellows.de und in den anderen Foren anfragen, ggf. die Erkenntisse hier sammeln.


----------



## daniel 1234 (22 Januar 2012)

na gut zu wissen, die ruften jetzt das 2. mal bei mir an. nur kann ich mit der vorwahl nichts anfangen und ich gehe nicht ran.


----------



## Fronto (11 Juni 2012)

Salutem! - Ich bin von denen innerhalb 1 Woche (erste Woche Juni 2012) etwa ein halbes Dutzend Male angerufen worden, habe aber nie abgehoben.


----------



## ickebins (26 Juni 2012)

Bei der Vowahl handelt es sich um Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Oktober 2012)

Heute um 13.57 Uhr meldete sich die genannte Rufnummer 069-94540311 bei mir. Es war jedoch niemand dran. Predictive Dialer?


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2012)

Ich gebe die Frage an die Fachabteilung weiter ...


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> 069-94540311


Link Institut für Markt- und Sozialforschung GmbH


----------



## me in Minden (13 Januar 2013)

Anruf am Sonntag, 13.01.2013 um 13:14 habe das Gespräch nicht angenommen und verbiete mir Anrufe dieser Art.


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2013)

me in Minden schrieb:


> ... und verbiete mir Anrufe dieser Art.


Schön, und warum sagst Du uns das und nicht dem Anrufer?


----------



## BenTigger (13 Januar 2013)

Weil er sicher denkt, DU warst der Anrufer...


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2013)

Ups ...
... isch abbe gar keine Telefon in Frankefurte ...


----------



## xyz (11 Mai 2013)

Bisher hatte ich die Tel.Nr. zweimal auf dem Display (Mai 2013). Vermutlich habe ich das Klingeln nicht gehört oder war gerade unterwegs.


----------



## kabelb (13 Mai 2013)

Ich empfehle auch immer die Nummer in verschiedenen Schreibweisen bei Google einzugeben. Mal mit 0 mal ohne! Meist erscheinen dann unterschiedliche Treffer bzw. überhaupt welche!


----------



## Martina H. (11 Juli 2013)

Telefonnummer: 06994540311
Ein junger Mann hat am 9.7.2013 19:37 angerufen Marktforschung Sozial und Gesundheit fragen..
Ich hatte keine Zeit..
10.7.2013  20:26 erneuter Anruf fragte wieviel Personen leben im Haushalt...
Alter zwischen 40-60?? oder so ähnlich --dann genauer über 50?>ja
dann wollte er mit der ältesten Person im Haushalt sprechen.Ich sagte :nein,mein Mann hat für so etwas kein Interesse.
Da wurde er patzig , aufdringlich,unverschämt(ich empfand es so..)
Er sagte er wolle am nächsten Tag nochmal anrufen..Das verneinet ich und legte auf!
"Wenn er nicht mit mir sprechen will..dann eben nicht!"
Ich hätte ihm ganz tolle Fragen gestellt..)) Das hat er bestimmt gemerkt ^^
LG Tinchen
? > bekommen die eigentlich für solche Anrufe Geld? Weiss das einer??


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Juli 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> bekommen die eigentlich für solche Anrufe Geld? Weiss das einer?


Na klar, sonst würden die das nicht machen. Du hast zwar nicht wirklich mit ihm gesprochen aber den Datenbestand konnte er dennoch befüllen:

Nummer erreichbar
eine Frau geht dran
die Frau ist verheiratet
ist über 50 Jahre alt
geht auf Anrufe ein
Das ist Zielgruppenbestimmung für Werbung. Mit dem Ergebnis solch doofer Anrufe werden viele Firmen bedient, die dann wiederum das Callcenter bezahlen. Und freilich - die haben natürlich noch mehr Daten von dir.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2013)

Grundsätzlich macht man am Telefon bei solchen Werbeanrufen keine Angaben.

Vorsicht auch vor sogenannten "Meinungsumfragen". Diese dienen oft dazu, bereits vorhandene persönliche Daten weiter anzureichern ("data-mining"). Man kann bei solchen angeblichen Meinungsumfragen auch nicht feststellen, wer da wirklich anruft. Oft finden die Anrufe unter falscher Flagge statt, d.h. es werden willkürlich und in Täuschungsabsicht fremde Firmennamen hergenommen, oder es handelt sich um Firmen, die es nicht gibt und die nirgends eingetragen sind.

Gegen diese Anrufe gibt es diverse probate Abwehrmittel:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abwehr_von_Cold_Calls


----------



## kathi4you (21 September 2013)

fritzbox aufmachen nummer in die rufumleitung rein. entweder zu dehnen zurück oder zu einer der zahlreichen die man schon eingetragen hat. warten. probieren das noch einmal, danach ist ruhe. klappert ganz gut bei uns. diese nummer ist neu, hab sie zu einem berliner callcenter weiter geleitet. die können sich dann gegenseitig zu quatschen.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2013)

Bevor Ihr aber so eine Rufumleitung einrichtet, solltet Ihr bitte dringend vorher prüfen, dass die Nummer, zu der Ihr umleitet, nicht unbeteiligten Personen gehört. Denn die anrufenden Callcenter können die angezeigten Nummern jederzeit mit Voice-over-IP-Spoofing fälschen, und oft werden dazu Nummern von völlig unbeteiligten Personen hergenommen, die sich dann mit den bösen Rückrufen herumärgern dürfen.


----------



## SabineAusD (13 März 2015)

Anruf heute 13.03.2015 19:48Uhr. Habe keine Einwilligung zum Anrufen erteilt, habe den Anruf aber auch nicht angenommen und nachdem ich die Kommentare hier gelesen habe, sofort gesperrt. HabeIP-Anschluss der Telekom - da kann man unerwünschte Anrufer blockieren. Smarte Einrichtung!


----------

